# FSA TEMPO CRANK???? info pleaseeee



## Cashmoney11o9

Hi i recently purchased a felt f95 road bike and i cant seem to find the stock crankset (fsa tempo) in the fsa website or anywhere else for that matter... IS THIS CRANK GARBAGE???? please respond w some feedback thankyou
-Jeremy


----------



## wim

The FSA Tempo crank comes on many bikes that cost around $ 800. It's not junk. It does the job it's supposed to do and will probably last as long if not longer than the average F95 buyer's term of ownership.

It's not advertised for sale because it's an old-school square-taper crank requiring an old-school square taper bottom bracket—most people don't want to go retro when they buy components. If you want to replace it with something better and lighter, ebay the Tempo with its bottom bracket and see if can get $ 40-50 for it. Keep in mind that unless you race, a lighter and glitzier crank will make very little difference to your performance.


----------



## backinthesaddle

OE only on price point bikes. Ride it until it, or the BB, blows up and then replace/upgrade.


----------



## Cashmoney11o9

thanx for your input it was very helpful...i plan on keeping the f95 for a long time and upgrading the components gradually so i have something to work on cause im a hands on kinda guy and ive built a few bikes and fixed many i just dont have a ton of cash cause im still in college but i love the frame and the paint scheme of the orange f95 and like how it ride so i figured itd be good fun to maybe upgrade to a full 105/ultegra drivetrain n shifters as money allows for this lol. what do you guys think should i go as far as ultegra? i'm going to start competeing in local weekend races and centuries so i'd like the bike to be as solid and crisp as possible without breaking the 1500$ total mark which i think can be reasonably done w a set of mavic wheels and mix match 105 deraillurs ultegra cassettes maybe a truativ crankset and tiagra shifters... any suggestions on a good budget build drive train setup? haha i know it prob sounds rediculous and a waste of time but i really love the frame haha... lemme know what ya think. thanx!


----------



## wim

*Some thoughts.*



Cashmoney11o9 said:


> any suggestions on a good budget build drive train setup? haha i know it prob sounds rediculous and a waste of time but i really love the frame haha... lemme know what ya think. thanx!


Nothing ridiculous about this, but you need to set an upgrade limit. You don't want to wind up with a 20-lb, 9-speed bike with Microshift shifters that you sank more money into than a new 18-lb, 10-speed with Shimano or SRAM shifters would have cost you.

I'd get lighter tires and tubes first, then get better wheels (Mavics wouldn't be my choice) for a noticeable performance increase. Keep the original Alex wheels as spares. Then I'd replace the crank with a Shimano R700 compact (can be had for around $100 including the bottom bracket right now) and stop the upgrading for a while. 

Ride/race the bike and see how you do; replace parts when they break with 105 stuff. At one point, you will probably need to think about going to 10-speed—not for the extra cog, but for the availability of new components. Keep in mind that racing is hard on a bike, so don't fall too much in love with your orange frame.


----------



## nrgperformancepart

It's bottom end stuff. Some link it to Vero but it looks like the crank weighs about 200g less than it. Still if it.is my bike, I would be looking to upgrade..In fact I am. There's second hand Ultegra 6500 all day long on eBay for $100 to $150 Canadian including shipping. And why not? Finding a quality roadbike is getting difficult just upgrade what you have.


----------



## Lombard

nrgperformancepart said:


> It's bottom end stuff. Some link it to Vero but it looks like the crank weighs about 200g less than it. Still if it.is my bike, I would be looking to upgrade..In fact I am. There's second hand Ultegra 6500 all day long on eBay for $100 to $150 Canadian including shipping. And why not? Finding a quality roadbike is getting difficult just upgrade what you have.


I had an FSA Gossamer crankset which was stock on a 2014 Cannondale Synapse Carbon. Shifting was marginal and I was routinely getting chain suck. Replaced it with full Ultegra 6800 components and shifting has been flawless ever since. FSA is budget stuff that often comes on stock bikes to cut costs.


----------



## cxwrench

nrgperformancepart said:


> It's bottom end stuff. Some link it to Vero but it looks like the crank weighs about 200g less than it. Still if it.is my bike, I would be looking to upgrade..In fact I am. There's second hand Ultegra 6500 all day long on eBay for $100 to $150 Canadian including shipping. And why not? Finding a quality roadbike is getting difficult just upgrade what you have.


Nearly 12 years old, this thread, it's almost petrified. Almost


----------



## nrgperformancepart

I know. I'm an archaic old bastard fighting with FSA junk right now....


----------



## cxwrench

FSA=Fails Straight Away.


----------



## Lombard

cxwrench said:


> FSA=Fails Straight Away.


Ha! I know someone who broke an FSA crank arm.


----------



## nrgperformancepart

Yeah. I love Shimano.... Nissan ichiban. I have had bikes with Campagnolo ( lost its status in the 80's) , and have heard ok things about SRAM but I think that I will stay with what's worked for me in the past


----------



## nrgperformancepart

Nissan... I meant Nippon.... Nissan vehicles are junk. Sort of like FSA.. .


----------



## Lombard

nrgperformancepart said:


> Nissan... I meant Nippon.... Nissan vehicles are junk. Sort of like FSA.. .


Nissan junk? Not my favorite, but I wouldn't call them junk. Compared to the 1980's, just about any car you buy now will be good.

Shimano works great until the shifters chew up the cables. That seems to be Shimano's weak link. I go though a rear shifter cable every 2000 miles or so.


----------



## PBL450

nrgperformancepart said:


> Nissan... I meant Nippon.... Nissan vehicles are junk. Sort of like FSA.. .


Nissan has certainly taken a dip in reliability more recently, with transmission problems and short lived timing belts, but definitely not junk. Heck, we had an old Altima that’s now pushing 250,000 miles. Motor has been replaced at 175,000 but everything else is original. We sold it to a friend with 3 teenagers and it’s been through all 3. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg

nrgperformancepart said:


> have heard ok things about SRAM





nrgperformancepart said:


> Nissan vehicles are junk. Sort of like FSA.. .


You've only 'heard' things about SRAM? Is your source for Nissan info the same as your source for SRAM info? 🤨 

From everything you post, it sounds like you're an "archaic old bastard" with not much modern day knowledge from the past 20+ years.


----------



## nrgperformancepart

I'm a parts tech. I've worked on ( and with ) new Nissans. Spend your money on a Toyota or Honda. That's what everyone who has worked alongside me says. The categories are #1 Toyota, #2 Honda ( Civic slightly better than a Corolla), #3 Mazda. This is stuff that I know. Nissans I guess aren't really bad, but the transmissions are not good. I used to be a Mopar guy ( and for high performance stuff it's still not bad.... Even though the electrical gremlins are not good. Again I don't recommend it for the average daily beater. GM and Ford are even worse.... Back in the day these vehicles could last a long time. Now the expectations are far higher


----------



## tlg

nrgperformancepart said:


> I'm a parts tech. I've worked on ( and with ) new Nissans. Spend your money on a Toyota or Honda. That's what everyone who has worked alongside me says. The categories are #1 Toyota, #2 Honda ( Civic slightly better than a Corolla), #3 Mazda. This is stuff that I know. Nissans I guess aren't really bad, but the transmissions are not good. I used to be a Mopar guy ( and for high performance stuff it's still not bad.... Even though the electrical gremlins are not good. Again I don't recommend it for the average daily beater. GM and Ford are even worse.... Back in the day these vehicles could last a long time. Now the expectations are far higher


Anecdotal evidence noted.
So first you say all Nissans are junk. Now they 'aren't really bad'.  Just the transmissions. Sure... all the transmissions people are saying. 

And you're the definitive on categories? 
Honda is #1. Mazda is #5. Toyota is #8... right next to Nissan #8








Honda Reliability - 2022 Ratings | RepairPal


How reliable is your Honda? The 2022 Reliability Rating by RepairPal tells you how often major repairs are required and ownership costs.




repairpal.com












Mazda Reliability - 2022 Ratings | RepairPal


How reliable is your Mazda? The 2022 Reliability Rating by RepairPal tells you how often major repairs are required and ownership costs.




repairpal.com












Toyota Reliability - 2022 Ratings | RepairPal


How reliable is your Toyota? The 2022 Reliability Rating by RepairPal tells you how often major repairs are required and ownership costs.




repairpal.com












Nissan Reliability - 2022 Ratings | RepairPal


How reliable is your Nissan? The 2022 Reliability Rating by RepairPal tells you how often major repairs are required and ownership costs.




repairpal.com


----------



## No Time Toulouse

PBL450 said:


> Nissan has certainly taken a dip in reliability more recently, with transmission problems and short lived timing belts, but definitely not junk. Heck, we had an old Altima that’s now pushing 250,000 miles. Motor has been replaced at 175,000 but everything else is original. We sold it to a friend with 3 teenagers and it’s been through all 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The problem with newer Nissans is that, since they merged with Renault, you get a certain mingling of models, assemblies and parts which are made under the Gallic mediocre quality norms we all knew about back before essentially every French manufacturer left the U.S. market; issues like severe body rust, lousy paint, shortsighted design, and style over practicality. Such Renault models like the Dauphine and the R12 are remembered for no reason other than the fact that they always broke down.


----------



## Lombard

nrgperformancepart said:


> I'm a parts tech. I've worked on ( and with ) new Nissans. Spend your money on a Toyota or Honda. That's what everyone who has worked alongside me says. The categories are #1 Toyota, #2 Honda ( Civic slightly better than a Corolla), #3 Mazda. This is stuff that I know. Nissans I guess aren't really bad, but the transmissions are not good. I used to be a Mopar guy ( and for high performance stuff it's still not bad.... Even though the electrical gremlins are not good. Again I don't recommend it for the average daily beater. GM and Ford are even worse.... Back in the day these vehicles could last a long time. Now the expectations are far higher


Mopar, seriously? I think the last really good product Chrysler made was the Dodge Dart/Plymouth Valiant of the early 1970's. After that, it was all downhill. Two bailouts later, they still appear to not have learned from the past.


----------



## PBL450

Lombard said:


> Mopar, seriously? I think the last really good product Chrysler made was the Dodge Dart/Plymouth Valiant of the early 1970's. After that, it was all downhill. Two bailouts later, they still appear to not have learned from the past.


Mopar? Do you mean Fiat? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrgperformancepart

Ok. First thing first. Every tech I know and every parts tech tells me the same thing. Toyota and Honda. Certainly there are exceptions but every Civic and Corolla I see has 350,000 miles on it. Try that with a Sentra. I replaced a head gasket in it only to see the transmission fail. I also was in the service bay to see the results from a water pump/ timing belt fail. Perhaps you don't spend a lot of time selling parts ( I do), you don't spend a lot of time working with the guys who actually have to deal with them. My girlfriend has a Nissan Armada and it's spent more time in the shop than any Toyota ( except the Tundra which I had). I have a 2008 Ram 1500 which to be honest is not a good truck. I have not seen any trucks as good as my old Ram 1500 from 1998. That one kept going until the body fell apart (20 years later on salt covered roads). As for Mopars, I am talking about the muscle cars. I have never, ever been stranded by them. And I have had Chargers, Dusters, even the crappy old Volares and Aspens. Never once have had a bit of problem other than it being thirsty. Had a 2009 Challenger SRT and it was good too. Again the mileage was poor but it was built well. Now though I will stick with my vintage Charger and Kawasaki Z1000 as well as my old Tacoma. That thing keeps grinding out the miles. Compared to the Nissan Frontier it's at least somewhat reliable. Again I have actually worked on them. But that's getting away from the conversation.


----------



## ogre

A twelve year old discussion on FSA cranks turns into a comprehensive review of automobile quality from Nissan to Renault. Gotta love the interwebs.


----------



## nrgperformancepart

The 2009 Challenger is still putting out miles too ( despite it having poor fuel economy- which encompasses every Dodge-Plymouth-Chrysler product I have ever owned ( 15 all told). I don't recommend them unless you want a 500+ horsepower car and 99% of people don't need them.The fuel mileage alone is enough to preclude me ever buying another. I have a Tacoma and I am going to get either a Corolla or Civic. Even the.troubleprone 2006 Civic was a far better car for daily driving than any Mopar, than any Ford or GM. And it's better than almost anything Nissan has ever made other than maybe a Skyline or GTR. But hey. Don't take my word on it. Go listen to Scotty Kilmer on YouTube.


----------



## tlg

ogre said:


> A twelve year old discussion on FSA cranks turns into a comprehensive review of automobile quality from Nissan to Renault. Gotta love the interwebs.


Well... Randos on the interwebs spouting anecdotal evidence isn't really 'comprehensive'.
But it's entertaining.


----------



## nrgperformancepart

Not anecdotal. Again... I have worked on these vehicles. I have owned them, and every tech I know says the same thing. Work in the field before commenting


----------



## ogre

tlg said:


> Well... Randos on the interwebs spouting anecdotal evidence isn't really 'comprehensive'.
> But it's entertaini





tlg said:


> Well... Randos on the interwebs spouting anecdotal evidence isn't really 'comprehensive'.
> But it's entertaining.


yeah, I should have said a wide ranging commentary and included Fiat and Mopar.


----------



## tlg

nrgperformancepart said:


> Not anecdotal. Again... I have worked on these vehicles. I have owned them, and every tech I know says the same thing.


 OMG 😂 😂 😂 
You're literally the definition of anecdotal.


----------



## Lombard

nrgperformancepart said:


> Go listen to Scotty Kilmer on YouTube.


WTF! Scotty Kilmer is the ultimate blowhard. This guy here does an awesome parody of him:


----------



## Lombard

Anybody want to make bets how long it takes this thread to get pushed into the Lounge?


----------

